# Rene rear bumper



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

turned out good had to post a pic


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah its a nice touch. it would look good with a lil rear rack too. im not sure the fab company but i know ive seen a rear rack online


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks and yeah it need something for a rear rack


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

looks real good! I like it better than my Wild Child rear bumper


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

dang thanks


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

you got a Wild Child front bumper dont you?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks good man, I think a rear rack would make it look even better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks VERY NICE!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

yes front is wild child


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice fab job! I agree with needin a rear rack


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Saw some on eBay, don't remember the brand name, for a decent price.


----------



## Kandgo (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

I need a rear bumper. That looks pretty good. Trying to figure out a different place to mount the "go bottle"


----------



## BigT926 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks sweet dude


----------

